# Any Wisconsin contractors have any extra data techs



## ChristopherElectric (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking to sub 4 data tech's from another contractor. Have large job all over state of Wisconsin. Haven't been able to find any qualified technicians. Must have knowledge in new commercial network installations. At least one must be able to perform fiber splicing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Bumpishness


----------

